# RV vs ABA cam question....



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i have an ABA head i disassembled b/c i am selling it. pulled the cam out and noticed the lobes are alot different compared to the OEM cams i have from a 1.7 and 1.8 head sittin in the garage.
here are the numbers offa it - 
across one side of the cam - D 9a 3ME VW/audi symbol 
other side - D G 048
as you can easily see, ABA cam is more aggressive than the one from the RV motor. but is it worth slapping in as a FREE upgrade?

Here are the pics - 
ABA cam of the left 








ABA








counterflow 








the head, OBD2?








CAM SPECS - 
found this on TTs website...
Std A2 Hyd "G"
PN -026 109 101 G
Dur @ .020" -231°/235°
Dur @ 1mm - 218°/219°
[email protected] .050" - 214°
Lift - .400"
Lobe center - 110°
In open @ .050" - 2.8° BTDC

Std A3 2.0L 8v
PN - 048 109 101D
Dur @ .020" - 231°/235°
Dur @ 1mm - 217°/215°
Dur @ .050" - 211°/212°
Lift - .400"
Lobe center - 113.5°
In open @ .050" - 7.7° BTDC
they different, but is it considerably enough?


_Modified by steveo27 at 11:37 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: RV vs ABA cam question.... (steveo27)*

Have you measured the ABA cam to confirm that it is a "stock" cam? And measure the RD one just to confirm specs. That ABA one looks kinda pointy on the lobes, the diff in lobe centers will have some effect, but I'm not sure what that will be. I read something on it , but don't remember.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: RV vs ABA cam question.... (ps2375)*

The wider nose indicates that the cam will be at or near max lift longer. Its all about the area under the curve since they have the same lift. Think the RV engine made more power per liter than the ABA.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_Have you measured the ABA cam to confirm that it is a "stock" cam? And measure the RD one just to confirm specs. That ABA one looks kinda pointy on the lobes, the diff in lobe centers will have some effect, but I'm not sure what that will be. I read something on it , but don't remember.



they both came out of stock motors so im assuming they are both stock cams.

_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_The wider nose indicates that the cam will be at or near max lift longer. Its all about the area under the curve since they have the same lift. Think the RV engine made more power per liter than the ABA.



RV - 105 hp
ABA - 115 hp


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

true, but the RV is a 1.8
and the ABA s 2.0
ABA is %10larger displacement.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ny_fam)*

The RD is 58.3hp/l and the ABA is 57.5 hp/l. Not a huge diff, but the RD cam in the ABA could possibly, maybe make a slight diff. But, have you measured them to check to see if they are truely stock cams? They look too different to have as close duration specs on paper. They should have identical measurements by a caliper as they have the same lift #'s.


_Modified by ps2375 at 7:33 AM 4-27-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That is a stock ABA cam, I've got two of them sitting on a shelf in my garage. The lift is similar, but the duration is MUCH larger on the digi-G cam. The short duration helps with emissions control.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Aren't there more than one ABA cam? I thought the cabrio had a different cam.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nope.
The rumor is that the OBDII cars (the heads with the offset hump in the intake port) have a slightly different cam...but the proof is tough to find. If they do, it's to take advantage of the 'hump' in regards to swirl and emissions.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

solid lifter vs hydro.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodrowstar* »_solid lifter vs hydro.

Um what?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodrowstar* »_solid lifter vs hydro.

No solid in those years.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

...that was my point in the 2 cams pictured above.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

If they came out of the motors he claims, they are both hydro. And w/o measurements and poss even degree-ing, it'll be hard to say why they look so different.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

"if"


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Man it is hard to have a conversation with tarzan. Use more words so that we can understand you please.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (chois)*

There were 2 cam types used in the ABAs. The "D" was the cam used in the german casting head with the open ports, and the "B" was the cam used in the swirl port head. Thats the experience I have found when taking heads apart.
You cannot put a "RV" engine code cam in a ABA head or and older MK2 hydro cam in an ABA head because the older MK2 hydro heads are missing one of the cam bearing caps. They did not machine the surface on the cam for that bearing saddle cap because of this, its just a rough casting. Look at your RV cam compared to your ABA cam and you will see what I am talking about. You can however put an ABA cam in a RV engine but why?
There's not gonna be any noticeable increase in power unless you buy an aftermarket cam.


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (oilpangasket)*

I'm currently working on a 1.7 for my buddy in his pickup
he's curious if we can put my stock OBDII ABA cam in it. It has solid lifters, I know my stock ABA cam is hydro, 
what happens if a hydro cam is used on a soild lifter head?


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (MikeATExclusiveAuto)*

No It wouldnt work out so well. Just try getting one of these:
http://www.techtonicstuning.co...9.070


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (oilpangasket)*

the counter flow cam is not stock,


----------

